# Wie bekomme ich eine Hauppauge PVR 350 ans funktionieren?

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin zur Zeit von einer Hauppauge Karte mit bt878 auf eine PVR 350 umgestiegen. Die Treiber laufen. Also mit cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg und dann mplayer test.mpg bekomme ich ein Bild. Wie kann ich damit aber vernünftig unter KDE fernsehen?

KdeTV tut irgendwie gar nichts. KMplayer hat einen Eintrag im Menü für TV aber dahinter ist ein leeres Feld. Und bei Kaffeine kann ich zwar ein unter den Parametern für Xine ein Device für die Fernsehkarte einstellen, aber wie komme ich da ans das Bild?

----------

## firefly

probier es mal mit tvtime, kdetv hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

> probier es mal mit tvtime, kdetv hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert

 Mit tvtime funktioniert es definitiv nicht. Ist in der Doku zu ivtv dokumentiert. Ich hatte auf Kaffeine gehofft, weil ich da einen Eintrag im Konfigurationsmenü gefunden habe. Und mit mplayer soll es gehen, aber wie? Also ich möchte nicht vorher zu Fuß auf der Kommandozeile den Kanal wählen. Und außerdem will mein mplayer zur Zeit mit mergen. Weil ich ihn ja noch mit dem ivtv Flag übersetzen muß.

Auf mythtv habe ich wenig Lust, damit soll es aber funktionieren.

NxtvEPG und AleVT laufen schon mal prächtig, also jetzt nur noch die Glotze.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

mit mplayer ist das ganz einfach:

```

mplayer /dev/video0

```

Um die Sender zu wechseln musst du dann ivtv-tune (iirc) verwenden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich bin begeistert. Weil überall steht, diese Karte würde unter Linux laufen. Also jetzt per Hand nen Kanal auf der Kommandozeile einstellen und dann den mplayer starten, einfach genial. Ok, habe inzwischen auch schon herausgefunden, dass diese Karte nur von mythtv und mplayer zur Ausgabe eines Bildes bewegt werden kann. Und mythtv braucht xmltv für die Kanalliste und da scheint Deutschland zur Zeit nicht mehr bei zu sein. mythtv soll aber auch ohne die Kanalliste von xmltv mit der Kanallist von xawtv gehen. Nur will natürlich xawtv nicht mit dieser TvKarte.

Bin einfach voll begeistert. Weil ich bislang immer überall gelesen habe, diese Karte läuft problemlos unter Linux. Also auf gut deutsch: Voll in die Scheiße gegriffen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

du hast nicht in die "sch..." gegriffen. 

Hier: http://www.bitch-at-me.com/mythtv/ findest du das letzte funktionierende XMLTV und ein relativ neues MythTV. Beides läuft bei mir seit Monaten ohne Probleme stabil mit einer PVR150MCE (kleine Version der 350).

Viel Spass damit und wenn du Probleme hast, einfach melden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich habe mir vor ca. sechs Monaten auch noch eine PVR-150 gekauft (hatte vorher auch eine mit bt878 chipsatz)

und war zunächst genauso geschockt und enttäuscht wie  Klaus Meier.

Ich habe es dann auch irgendwann mit MythTV probiert, habe es aber nie zum laufen gebracht.

Daraufhin probierte ich:

```
media-video/vdr
```

 und bin restlos begeistert!!!

Die Karte läuft Perfekt, ja ich finde sogar besser wie unter Windows XP mit dem Hauppauge Treiber.

Mit Fernbedienung (lirc) und allem drum und dran. 

Also meine Empfehlung ist der VDR

biete ebenfalls gern Hilfe an.

MfG  josef.95

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn du mit vdr arbeitest, hast du bestimmt auch media-plugins/vdr-analogtv installiert, da vdr ja sonst nur mit DVB-Karten arbeitet soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo bbgermany

Nein ich bevorzuge das:

```
media-plugins/vdr-pvrinput
```

obwohl

```
media-plugins/vdr-analogtv
```

 auch funktionieren.

und natürlich die ivtv Treiber.

Wie schon geschrieben, läuft Perfekt.

EDIT:

es läuft dann über:

```
media-plugins/vdr-xineliboutput
```

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, also erst mal bin ich halbwegs glücklich. Das mit dem mplayer /dev/video0 hatte ich auch schon hinbekommen. Ist dann nur etwas nervig, die Sender mit ivtv-tune einzustellen. AleVT und NxtvEPG laufen auch, womit ich eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet hatte.

Kaffeine habe ich noch nicht zum Funktionieren gebracht, obwohl es einen Eintrag im xine-Konfigurationsmenü hat. KMplayer tut auch noch nichts, obwohl er mir im Konfigurationsmenü sogar die Karte anzeigt. Wenn ich dann auf TV gehe, bekomme ich immer die Meldung: "Error, Ausgabegerät mplayer not running".

MythTV erinnert mich irgendwie mehr an ein Textadventure als an ein Programm, besonders da es im Portage nun auch kein funktionierendes xmltv mehr gibt.

VDR klingt sehr interessant, werde mich mal damit beschäftigen. Hatte das irgendwie ausgeblendet, gar nicht dran gedacht, dass es das auch noch gibt.

So, habe jetzt installiert, gibt mir dann beim Starten die Meldung: vdr failed to start.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

 *Quote:*   

> So, habe jetzt installiert, gibt mir dann beim Starten die Meldung: vdr failed to start.

 

mehr Info gibt er nicht aus?

Aber ist klar das er nicht so ganz ohne Konfiguration läuft, da der VDR ja grundsätzlich eine DVB Karte erwartet.

Wenn du die:

```
media-tv/gentoo-vdr-scripts
```

installiert hast, und sie auch ausgeführt hast,

```
media-plugins/vdr-pvrinput
```

und

```
media-plugins/vdr-xineliboutput
```

auch installiert, und mit eselect aktiviert hast,

dann mußt du erst einmal die Datei

```
/etc/conf.d/vdr
```

editieren.

Hier ist besonders wichtig:

```
DEVICE_CHECK="no"
```

 damit er nicht nach einer DVB Karte sucht.

Somit sollte der VDR eigentlich schon startfähig sein, warscheinlich jedoch noch ohne Bild und Ton da er eine passende:

```
cannels.conf
```

 in

```
/etc/vdr
```

braucht.

Diese habe ich mir mit:

```
 media-plugins/vdr-wirbelscan

     Available versions:  (~)0.0.2 (~)0.0.3

     Homepage:            http://free.pages.at/wirbel4vdr/wirbelscan/index2.html

     Description:         VDR Plugin: Scan for channels on DVB-? and on PVR*-Cards

```

erstellt.

Um den VDR bedienen zu können, währe es gut wenn du lirc vorher korrekt zum laufen bringst, da der VDR ausschließlich über OSD bedient wird.

Über die Tastatur geht es auch, brauchst dann aber eine passende:

```
keymap
```

für xine

Ich stelle dir meine keymap für xine und die remote.conf für lirc gerne als Anhang, oder per mail zu verfügung. (Ich weiß zZ nicht wie ich es hier anhängen kann) Schicke mir sonst PN deine mail Adresse und ich sende sie dir zu.

MfG josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke Josef, konfiguriert hatte ich noch nichts. Werde es dann mal probieren. Meine Mail habe ich dir zukommen lassen.

Ok, habe alles gemacht, was du gesagt hast. Jetzt startet vdr schon mal. Ok, dann geht es jetzt ans konfigurieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

Wie sieht es aus, hast du den VDR schon Bild und Ton entlocken können mit deiner hauppauge PVR Karte ?  :Question: 

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo Klaus
> 
> Wie sieht es aus, hast du den VDR schon Bild und Ton entlocken können mit deiner hauppauge PVR Karte ? 
> 
> MfG  josef.95

 

Hatte bislang noch keine Zeit dazu, werde es heute abend mal probieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, jetzt läuft die Karte mit VDR erst mal. Noch nicht prefekt, dazu gibt es noch zu viele Einstellungen und zu viele Plugins, die ich noch ausprobieren muß. Aber es ist schon mal alles da, was ich brauche.

Nun noch mal eine Frage zu den ivtv-Treibern, vielleicht hat da jemand noch einen Tip für mich, die laufen noch nicht rund. Also manchmal habe ich in den oberen 25% des Bildes massives flackeren. Das geht dann aber irgendwie von alleine weg. Und beim Senderwechsel dauert es manchmal einige Sekunden (mehr als 10), bis das Bild ruckelfrei läuft und der Ton braucht noch länger, bis er dann auch noch synchron ist.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Nov 13, 2007 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c_m

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kaffeine habe ich noch nicht zum Funktionieren gebracht, obwohl es einen Eintrag im xine-Konfigurationsmenü hat. KMplayer tut auch noch nichts, obwohl er mir im Konfigurationsmenü sogar die Karte anzeigt. Wenn ich dann auf TV gehe, bekomme ich immer die Meldung: "Error, Ausgabegerät mplayer not running".

 

```
cat /dev/video0 | kaffeine stdin://mpeg2 & disown
```

Kaffeine unterstützt afair keine Analog MPEG Encoder Karten. Und das is generell das Problem mit der PVR 150, bzw den Nachfolgern. Analog ohne encoder ist gut unterstützt und digital generell.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So, jetzt läuft die Karte mit VDR erst mal. Noch nicht prefekt, dazu gibt es noch zu viele Einstellungen und zu viele Plugins, die ich noch ausprobieren muß. Aber es ist schon mal alles da, was ich brauche.
> 
> Nun noch mal eine Frage zu den ivtv-Treibern, vielleicht hat da jemand noch einen Tip für mich, die laufen noch nicht rund. Also manchmal habe ich in den oberen 25% des Bildes massives flackeren. Das geht dann aber irgendwie von alleine weg. Und beim Senderwechsel dauert es manchmal einige Sekunden (mehr als 10), bis das Bild ruckelfrei läuft und der Ton braucht noch länger, bis er dann auch noch synchron ist.

 

Hallo Klaus

Ist dir bewußt das die ivtv Treiber ab kernel-2.6.22 ,mit im kernel integriert sind?

Nutzt du diese?

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

[quote="Josef.95"] *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hallo Klaus
> 
> Ist dir bewußt das die ivtv Treiber ab kernel-2.6.22 ,mit im kernel integriert sind?
> 
> Nutzt du diese?
> ...

 

Ich denke schon, habe sie jedenfalls im Kernel aktviert. Und emerge ivtv installiert ja auch nur noch die Firmware und überprüft, ob der Kernel richtig konfiguriert ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

 *Quote:*   

> habe sie jedenfalls im Kernel aktviert. Und emerge ivtv installiert

 

Warum denn doppelt? die Kernel internen Treiber sind genug des guten.

EDIT: Info:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=1a0adaf37c30e89e44d1470ef604a930999a5826

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, nix wissen, Also ich hab jetzt mal ein emerge -C ivtv gemacht. Und seit dem geht kein ivtv-tune mehr. Also ich denke emerge ivtv wird benötigt und installiert beim aktuellen Kernel auch keine Treiber mehr.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

Die kernelinternen Treiber für ivtv habe ich bei mir in etwa wie folgt aktiviert:

Linux Kernel v2.6.22-gentoo-r9 Configuration

(achte bitte darauf, was fest gesetzt ist, muß so, sonst wird es nicht funktionieren)

Device Drivers  --->

 <*> I2C support  --->

<M>   I2C device interface

      I2C Algorithms  --->

<M> I2C bit-banging interfaces

Multimedia devices  --->

<*> Video For Linux                                                                                │ │

[*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

---   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

[*]   Video capture adapters  --->

[ ]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

<M>   Conexant cx23416/cx23415 MPEG encoder/decoder support

mit diesen Einstellungen sollten jetzt unter:

Encoders/decoders and other helper chips  --->

ca. 11 Module aktiviert worden sein.

Mit installierter firmware:

```
media-tv/pvr-firmware
```

sollte ivtv korrekt geladen werden, 

```
$ dmesg
```

ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 1.0.0 (2.6.22-gentoo-r9 preempt mod_unload K8 ) loading

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c0c bound to 0000:00:0a.0

ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge card (cx23416 based)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (376836 bytes)

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02060039

tveeprom 0-0050: The eeprom says no radio is present, but the tuner type

tveeprom 0-0050: indicates otherwise. I will assume that radio is present.

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 26039, rev C1A5, serial# 8358092

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is TCL MPE05-2 (idx 105, type 3 :Cool: 

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) (eeprom 0x74)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX25842 (idx 36)

tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX25842 (idx 29)

tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has IR transmitter

ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150

ivtv0: reopen i2c bus for IR-blaster support

tuner 0-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

tda9887 0-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found @ 0x43 (tuner)

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

cx25840 0-0044: cx25842-23 found @ 0x88 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

cx25840 0-0044: loaded v4l-cx25840.fw firmware (16382 bytes)

wm8775 0-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

tuner 0-0061: type set to 38 (Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3))

ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG (4 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV (2 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device vbi0 for encoder VBI (1 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM audio (1 MB)

ivtv0: Registered device radio0 for encoder radio

ivtv0: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150, card #0

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, nix wissen, Also ich hab jetzt mal ein emerge -C ivtv gemacht. Und seit dem geht kein ivtv-tune mehr.

 

Hast du dir noch keine cannels.conf erstellt? kannst doch dann bequem über den vdr die Kanäle wechseln.

Ich habe meine cannels.conf mit:

```
* media-plugins/vdr-wirbelscan

     Available versions:  ~0.0.2 ~0.0.3

     Homepage:            http://free.pages.at/wirbel4vdr/wirbelscan/index2.html

     Description:         VDR Plugin: Scan for channels on DVB-? and on PVR*-Cards
```

erstellen lassen.

Wenn du zum erstellen der cannels.conf noch Infos brauchst melde dich bitte nochmal.

Hast du Lirc schon korrekt aufgesetzt?

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Treiber im Kernel habe ich wie du gesetzt. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich noch den bt848 aktiviert habe. Der wird glaube ich für die Tonausgabe gebraucht, jedenfalls wenn man es über den mplayer macht. Also ich nutze nicht nur den VDR, sondern aus alter Tradition noch alevt und nxtvepg. Und dafür brauche ich ivtune. Den Senderscan habe ich mit Wirbelscan gut hinbekommen.

Hab noch mal geschaut, was emerge ivtv macht. Also es installiert keinen Treiber für den Chip. Es checkt nur ab, ob der Kernel richtig konfiguriert ist, installiert die Firmware und einige Utilities.

Hab mir nur gerade meine Kiste geschreddert und bin am neu aufsetzen. Und da geht was nicht durch und lirc will auch nicht mit der alten conf und nebenbei ziehe ich auch noch um, kann das alles gerade nicht so richtig testen.

----------

